# Good campsite in or around La Rochelle



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good,clean,tidy campsite nr La Rochelle, or in that general region

i have searched and searched both the mhf database and others and alot dont open until end April

we have tunnel booked for 15th April and returning 01st May

2 adults, 2 children under 7

like cycling, walks etc, but also wouldnt mind being near to a little town or village. walking distance pref

many thanks

or would you foget about this area and head east?


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

There is a municipal site within easy walking distance of the town centre but I would advise against using it. Not only is it very scruffy but it is run by an extremely arrogant and unfriendly guy. It's a pity as it's in a very convenient position.

It is also closed for entry between midday and 4pm and God help you if you try to enter during this time. We did, and wished we hadn't.

I'm sure that someone will come up with a better location, but I doubt if it will be close to the town.

Roly

ps This web page might be interesting for you. http://www.larochellefrance.com/Camping.html
It also shows that the municipal doesn't open until mid June, so no use to you even if you did want to risk it!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There is a municipal campsite (camping port neuf) to the northwest of the centre, I think its the same one rolyk mentions, i'm pretty sure its open all year but best to check. We stayed there a few years back and found the girl in reception helpful enough but the site was very scruffy, we haven't used it since. The only other one I know of close to the town is Camping du Soleil on Ave Michel Crepeau, but that doesn't open until June, there is however a free motorhome service point just outside this camping which you could utilise, see >here<

>camping port neuf

Unless you are prepared to risk the municipal site then I would recommend you take advantage of one of several aires in the close vicinity. We love La Rochelle and visit quite alot and now use one of the following for our visits...

The aire de stationement at Les Minimes...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1385

The aire de stationement at La Rochelle la Pallice to the northwest of the town....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1384

Both are within a pleasant cycle rides of the town.
Neither have service points but we always drive down to the free servcice point mentined previously at Camping du Soleil as and when required.

There is another aire with full facilities as well for about €10 per night at Parking Relais Jean Moulin, but we haven't used it as it seems a bit close to a busy road....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1066

Pete


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

When we visited 18 months ago, met another fellow MH'r and he gave us details of this,,
Camping Municipal, Rue du parc, La Gord. Got no web page.
It was basic but very adequate and you can easily get into Rochelle on bike routes from there.. I dont think it's the one Rolyk used, that one is just down the road and I agree it looked cr**..

Otherwise why not go straight onto the Ille de Re ??
Again on recommendation we went to the municipal site in Saint Martin. 
http://saint-martin-de-re.fr/fr/information/30580/camping-municipal

Had a great time, very central, a bikers / walkers paradise !!!


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Last Autumn we stayed at La Grainetiere, south west of La Flotte. 

Being on Ile de Ré you can safely cycle yourself stiff everyday. The place is full of beaches, cycle paths and bijou villages

You can also cycle into La Rochelle too.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Campsite near La Rochelle*

Hi,

We stayed at this one just south of La Rochelle. If you click on the WWW link to my website you can see pictures etc.,

Aytre

ADDRESS
Les Sables, Chemin Du Pontreau, Aytre

GPS
N 46º 07.056' W 001º 07.227'

OPEN
1st April - 31st October

FEE
ACSI fees except during July and August

Christine


----------



## daykinjones (Jun 9, 2009)

Visited La Rochelle last summer and spent an enjoyable couple of days in a school carpark along the road from the Municipal Site. We used the aire facility outside the site. The carpark had around 50 vans in it.

However, saw a number of vans staying in the car park on the harbourside at Les Minimes. Bonus was the enjoyable water taxi ride into the centre of La Rochelle for around 1.5 euros each.

Looking forward to a stay there this coming summer.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have stayed here on a number of occasions, whenever we tell our 10 year old we are going to France this is the place she wants to go.

Pool, large site for safe cycling around, hard standing, English speaking owners.

Supermarket just up the road, motor boats to hire next door to explore the river net work.

There is also an Aire next to the river that does get busy but you could use for a couple of nights as well. They also have a small tent for the youngsters to gather in on an evening with a table tennis table and some chairs and tables, our older teen son enjoyed "chillin" in there too.

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/eu...itime/camping-municipal-du-bois-dinot-112278/

Also takes ACSI cards don't know dates of acceptance this year.

Mandy


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*La Rochelle*

Jongun,

With kids that age and walking/cycling on the agenda, you have got to go to Ile de Re. The pace of life is great and there is 60 miles of flat cycle routes on an island 23 miles long. Its the only place that I go to every year.

We have been on several aires and a different campsite every other time, but there is no shortage of campsites on there and we stayed on a really well specced one called Camping Les Peupliers, its 3 star but really nice.

The ports are gorgeous and if you go on the tourist site you can download a cycle route map called LA CARTE DES PISTES CYCLABLES, its a downloadable pdf.

Phil k


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The Ile de Re is fine the time you are going, but for others looking at the recommendations here, avoid it in peak season - see Day 11 of:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-680263.html#680263

Dave


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Ile De Re*

Dave, I agree completely, it gets full of pretentious snobs from all corners of Europe, but in particular Paris.

Phil


----------

